# Marc spears questions for Janurary!



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Have any questions about Denver for this month? Posey trade? Camby wanting moved? Its that time of the month! Post questions here.


----------



## Devestata (May 29, 2002)

Now about halfway through the year, do you see Nene and Tskita becoming starters in the future for the Nuggets?


----------



## MasterOfPuppets (Nov 10, 2002)

How do you see the development of the rookies during the last month. Especially concerning the potential of Yarbrough and Harrington. Is there more of them to come ?

Concerning the latest rumors about Marcus Camby. Do you think that he will be traded ? 
If yes, when do you think that it happens ? 

If the Nuggets wont pick first during the nest draft and get Lebron James. Who do you think will they take ? Which rookie will fit into their concept ?

Thanks once more for answering


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

1. Do you honestly in your opinion think that Olowakandi will be a good fit here in Denver??

2. If the Nuggets land a top 3 pick and they draft either James, Anthony, or Milicic who is the odd man out among the young guys??

3. Who do you feel should be targeted in the offseason to run this team as far as the Point Guard position is concerned??


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Why wasn't Posey in Kiki's future plans? Was he a problem in the lockeroom or something?


----------



## aswitzer (Oct 4, 2002)

*Free agents*

What free agents will be on Kiki's short list for the 2003 offseason? How many will he be going after with all of our cap room?


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

have the nuggets given any indication what they are looking for in the draft this year? They have alot of players but seemingly no vision.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

questions sent


----------

